# Green Water Tuna Tactics



## Deedubbya (Jan 29, 2013)

I would be interested in knowing how you change your fishing tactics for tuna in green versus blue water in the Petronius to Proteus area. Thanks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jig deeper, and deeper. then after that go deeper....


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

I think live bait chumming and red meat chunking will work in any color water. 
We caught 17 in two days of fishing last weekend using these methods all in green water


----------

